# Westover, MD - Parker 11 mos



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10427525

Somerset Co AS, Parker, 11 mos, energetic, needs training, is protective of his owner and would be a great working dog.








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

ANyone have police or service dog group contacts for this boy?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

gorgeous


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This is a Mal not a GSD


----------

